# jerald show cart with wooden wheels



## Becky Horat (Jul 9, 2012)

I saw some pictures recently of a road cart? This looked very similar to a show cart without the boot and big, wooden wheels. I really liked the looks of it. Wondering who uses the wooden wheels on their Jerald cart? And how does this ride? Wondering if it pulls well in some of these arenas that have a little deeper ground? I would think it would still be easier with the wire wheels. I like the looks of the ones that are all black. Very classy.


----------



## Sandee (Jul 10, 2012)

The wooden wheels are heavier and make it heavier to pull. On a flat, packed surface it might make no difference to a trained horse. Since a lot of driving is over soft ground or rocky ground the wooden wheels are not the first thing I'd pick.


----------



## Matthijs (Jul 10, 2012)

We have an Amish build cart with wooden wheels, and I have to agree with Sandee, not to great on soft ground but a fantastic ride on hard surface. A lighter weight combined with a wide more floating tire is best at home on the softer stuff. I like my HyperBike with the Fat Daddy tires the best for that. Most wooden wheels are also rather narrow and therefore cut very deep in sand or muck creating a lot of drag.


----------



## Becky Horat (Jul 10, 2012)

I have the big, pneumatic wheels on my Jerald and it would be top choice in deeper ground. I also have a wooden wheel SPF cart that I love and it pulls along really well, but have never tried in deeper ground. Our Mini Crown pulls the worse....heavy and a lot of drag unless on harder surface. Was thinking of what I'd use if I were to someday show in ADS/Carriage type classes? Going to show in our Fair and they have classes that don't allow wire wheels. Planning on using my SPF wooden wheel cart. Worried this arena may be a little deeper than most. Thanks for the imput....it always helps.


----------



## kaycee (Jul 10, 2012)

i have a jerald sulky with wooden wheels in a walnut finish and use it for parades. i also have a "buckboard" for a team with wooden wheels that have a band of rubber around the perimiter. both are easy riding.


----------



## Becky Horat (Jul 10, 2012)

kaycee...how does your jerald with wooden wheels pull in arena situations that aren't really hard packed??

I was looking at this website and really like the look of these carts. I guess I should just email them and ask about them. I know they're more of a "road cart" and have bigger wheels. Was just trying to get ideas of who uses show carts with wooden wheels?

http://www.katelandfarm.com/index_files/Page505.htm


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 11, 2012)

I just showed in mine at last Sunday's "R" show in Country Pleasure. I have 2 sets of wheels on the oak cart, and wire wheels on my black Jerald - both pull great, and I love the look of the oak cart with forest green trim and pinstripes! We stand out from the crowd, that's for sure!

I also trail drive and show in carriage shows with a SPF road card (stained wood throughout) with wooden wheels... it's hard to keep rubber tires filled around here, and I haven't yet gotten solid innertubes into all my bike tires, so for me, the wooden wheels make trail drives better - no going flat away from home!


----------



## LindaCall (Jul 12, 2012)

We have wooden wheels on one of our Jerald carts - because the tires kept going flat on trail drives on our gravel county roads. Haven't driven it in show yet - next week for sure..but have driven in parades with no issues. We have another Jerald cart we want wooden wheels for - as we have yet to find pneumatic tires to fit the axel.


----------



## kaycee (Jul 13, 2012)

i have not been in the show ring in over 10 years and have not had a driving horse in 3 years but am now in the process of remadying that. i hope to have my boy going for the aamhc fun show at vinton iowa sunday sept 2, 2012.


----------

